# 1st Annual Hunt For MoMo Challenge 2014 (Shark Tournament)



## Justin618

Ok guys, I put the finishing touches on the flyer and the rules and regulations. The flyer was a lot better, but the limit was 150KB so I had to make some adjustments. Anyways, take a look, read it over and let me know what you think. I have some guys asking about this a few days ago but short notice caused me to change it to July. 

Mods, If you want to move to pre-tournaments thats fine. Its just a trial tournament and not a very large tournament. 

If you have any questions please PM me on here and I will answer them.


----------



## Justin618

Not sure why It uploaded like that. Odd. Just click on them and download the file. Ill try and work on it.


----------



## lowprofile

whats a momo?


----------



## lowprofile

btw, it would read better, as a ruling document, if you changed "I" as in, "I am not trying to change the way you fish" to "these" and "this" as in ; "these rules are not implemented to change the way you fish.... this tournament was created to have fun".

just a thought.


----------



## Justin618

lowprofile said:


> btw, it would read better, as a ruling document, if you changed "I" as in, "I am not trying to change the way you fish" to "these" and "this" as in ; "these rules are not implemented to change the way you fish.... this tournament was created to have fun".
> 
> just a thought.


It's just a trial tourney that I am putting together. If it grows larger then I'll change it. 

And momo is just a name of any large shark. When i fish with troy that's all he would say about them. He called sharks big mo tho


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Also known as a Lunker Dog or a Mogan, kinda surprised ol Mogan Man didn't already chime in on that one. Haha! However, I never heared of momo either. I figured that was the name of the tagged Great White swimming around in the Gulf.


----------



## Justin618

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Also known as a Lunker Dog or a Mogan, kinda surprised ol Mogan Man didn't already chime in on that one. Haha! However, I never heared of momo either. I figured that was the name of the tagged Great White swimming around in the Gulf.


That great white is definitely a momo, lunker dog or Mogan lol. She's covered a lot of ground in the gulf and has been heading north. She could very well be in our waters soon. 

It's not an official name, just a name I know some guys use.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Is NOAA tracking the Great White, are you able to check on the updates or is this from news paper articles?


----------



## Justin618

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Is NOAA tracking the Great White, are you able to check on the updates or is this from news paper articles?


Ocearch tracks it. I have the app. She's moved north quite a bit. Was west of key West about 10 days ago maybe. Now she's more than halfway up the gulf.

There's 2 whites.

Anyways, you still wanna do this tourney?


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Yeah, I'm trying to make sure my buddies will dedicate a weekend to fishing.


----------



## Jason

Did I miss reading a date???:001_huh:


----------



## Justin618

Jason said:


> Did I miss reading a date???:001_huh:


Under tournament dates in the attachment. July 11-13. Rain date is July 25-27


----------



## strongman

Of coarse I'll be there!


----------



## Justin618

I know there are a lot of sharkers out there. You don't need a kayak or a 16/0 to fish this tourney. Just come out and have fun. There are big sharks that come within casting range at night.

Don't think you can't compete. 6/0, spinners, lever drags, doesn't matter.


----------



## HardHittaz00

So did this happen or have the dates been moved?


----------



## HardHittaz00

Nevermind, I'm dumb. Sorry... I will give my best attempt to be in this!


----------



## Justin618

HardHittaz00 said:


> Nevermind, I'm dumb. Sorry... I will give my best attempt to be in this!


It's ok. It was this weekend the decided to push it to july.

Everyone, please take a look at the pfd files. Some very important information that needs to be read. 

I'll try and maybe post this at the piers, shops etc. Maybe get a decent amount in to sweeten the pot a little.

I know some.guys aren't sure yet about this but it's posted ahead of time for.guys to prepare and schedule. Hopefully about 2 weeks prior it will be going well.

Post in thread if any questions to keep bumped


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Is tapatalk the only way to post pictures/video from phones? I don't use tapatalk but I'm going to take video of the 12/0 clicker going off with the winning shark on the other end. I just want to make sure I can post from the beach when this does happen.


----------



## HardHittaz00

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Is tapatalk the only way to post pictures/video from phones? I don't use tapatalk but I'm going to take video of the 12/0 clicker going off with the winning shark on the other end. I just want to make sure I can post from the beach when this does happen.





Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> That confident huh? You're not the only one with a 12/0 lol. Just messing, I wish you and everyone else luck.
> Taps talk shouldn't be the only way. There is a sticky that walks you through posting pics and vids on here. I would tell you myself but only have done it once, so I can't remember.


----------



## Justin618

I use my phone to post pics but use the Web version.

Lots of 12/0's out there and other guys with lever drags should be in tourney. ( if we get enough participants)

Hopefully it can go down just for fun and do another one


----------



## lowprofile

so Mogan man is "big shark man"... huh. I never knew that. lol. 

how many people are fishing so far?


----------



## Justin618

lowprofile said:


> so Mogan man is "big shark man"... huh. I never knew that. lol.
> 
> how many people are fishing so far?


I didn't know that either. I always wondered what his name meant.

Honestly, not sure. Few guys on here but haven't really got to spread the word yet. Need to see if I can post at pier etc. 

I know there's a lot of sharkers on this site so hopefully people will be interested. Only $20 so if you don't win you still are sharking. Not robbing your wallets for this.

If you plan on doing this tournament please send me a PM so I can get a head count. If your partners are not on this forum or you're representing them, send me info.


----------



## MoganMan

lowprofile said:


> so Mogan man is "big shark man"... huh. I never knew that. lol.
> 
> how many people are fishing so far?


Mogan refer's to any big fish in general, pinfish-sharks, doesn't matter, as long as it's a big one!


----------



## sharkwrangler

Justin, I think you intentionally scheduled this when you the know I'm away at work. :whistling: LOL....Just messing with ya! Seriously though, I hope it's a good turn out and a lot of people participate. Maybe we could get a weekly pool started for biggest shark in the future. I will donate $20 to the event even though I won't be able to participate to help it get kicked off.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



MoganMan said:


> lowprofile said:
> 
> 
> 
> so Mogan man is "big shark man"... huh. I never knew that. lol.
> 
> how many people are fishing so far?
> 
> 
> 
> Mogan refer's to any big fish in general, pinfish-sharks, doesn't matter, as long as it's a big one!
Click to expand...

Yeah same as a Lunker, he calls any big fish a Lunker.


----------



## Justin618

sharkwrangler said:


> Justin, I think you intentionally scheduled this when you the know I'm away at work. :whistling: LOL....Just messing with ya! Seriously though, I hope it's a good turn out and a lot of people participate. Maybe we could get a weekly pool started for biggest shark in the future. I will donate $20 to the event even though I won't be able to participate to help it get kicked off.


Bummer. Well if it goes well Ill plan on trying a September tourney when a buddy is in town. We'll have to see.


----------



## hlnx93

Can't make it for your july tourney but will be down for September. I would like to donate $20 to the pot to make it little sweeter.


----------



## Justin618

Alright guys, that's 2 people unable to fish the july tourney but willing to put $20 in the pot. That's already $40 extra for non participators.

Let's get this going. Gonna be sharking anyways. Why not g eery bragging rights and $$$$


----------



## hlnx93

Justin618 said:


> Alright guys, that's 2 people unable to fish the july tourney but willing to put $20 in the pot. That's already $40 extra for non participators.
> 
> Let's get this going. Gonna be sharking anyways. Why not g eery bragging rights and $$$$


First team to commit, I will pay half of the entry fee. So I will donate $30 total. 

Let's get this tourney going!


----------



## Justin618

hlnx93 said:


> First team to commit, I will pay half of the entry fee. So I will donate $30 total.
> 
> Let's get this tourney going!


That's what I'm talking about.

About time you updated your pic with all your gold reels. Lol


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Hey justin count me don and Phil in. You know we'll be there


----------



## Justin618

Alright that's 3 guys so far and assume 1 team. 

Where is everyone else? So called sharkers all over this forum. Don't feel inferior or that you cant win bc you don't have a 12/0 etc. Just go out and have fun. You never know. Lots of big sharks have been caught within 150 yards


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Our big ones have been caught within 150yrds with 6/0 and 9/0


----------



## MoganMan

Justin618 said:


> Alright that's 3 guys so far and assume 1 team.
> 
> Where is everyone else? So called sharkers all over this forum. Don't feel inferior or that you cant win bc you don't have a 12/0 etc. Just go out and have fun. You never know. Lots of big sharks have been caught within 150 yards


You know I would be in this tourney and smoke the competion but i'm not in town, I will just wait for the next one!


----------



## fillet'o'fish

All lies. Me and ugly are gunna run this lol.


----------



## Justin618

fillet'o'fish said:


> All lies. Me and ugly are gunna run this lol.


I think you mean phil. Lol


----------



## fillet'o'fish

True. Me and Phil will work it and he can sleep. Getting old on us lmao.


----------



## Justin618

fillet'o'fish said:


> True. Me and Phil will work it and he can sleep. Getting old on us lmao.


Shoot me a pm/text with phils screen name if he has one and team name. I'll post it as first team to commit. My buddy hlnx93 is forking over $30 of your initial fee of $60.


----------



## Justin618

Ok guys first team to commit

TEAM PUNK THE SKUNK
Jon, Don and Phil

Fillet'o'fish, Ugly1 and belly up


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Punk the skunk


----------



## Justin618

fillet'o'fish said:


> Punk the skunk


Lol I fixed it


----------



## okiman

Justin

I have a team of four. I see that your having a meeting on 5 July, is that when we can turn the entry fee in?
Looking forward to the tourney, sounds like fun.


----------



## Justin618

okiman said:


> Justin
> 
> I have a team of four. I see that your having a meeting on 5 July, is that when we can turn the entry fee in?
> Looking forward to the tourney, sounds like fun.


Yeah, that will work.

Pm me team name and screen names if they are on the forum


----------



## Justin618

Few more weeks guys. Get a team together and get this going.

Only one team so far. I mean you're probably gonna be sharking anyways. It's a full moon weekend which is always a plus.

Don't be scared bc you don't have big reels. Just have fun and can meet some great people and tips.


----------



## fillet'o'fish

What happened to okiman and his team?


----------



## Justin618

fillet'o'fish said:


> What happened to okiman and his team?


Who knows


----------



## Justin618

Okiman and team 2 have committed. No team name as of yet.
They have 4 sharkers.

Looking at $160 pot so far guys.


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Justin, are you going to have a team and fish this tourney? Or are you side lining to run it?


----------



## Justin618

fillet'o'fish said:


> Justin, are you going to have a team and fish this tourney? Or are you side lining to run it?


Not sure honestly. I'd like to fish it too. We'll see how many we get. Depends and having to send updates on sharks caught, leading team etc. Maybe I'll over see it and then maybe fish the Sept tourney if we have a good turn out this time.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I'm waiting to get entry fees from the guys I'll be fishing with. I should be getting it later this week or possibly into the weekend. I won't make it official till I have their money in my hand, looking at a 3-5 person team.


----------



## okiman

Got a question for all you shark fisherman.

I am putting my rig together and I am a little confuse on what route I should take. Keep in mind that I am putting a rig together that I can use for other game fish besides sharks. 

This is what I got so far. getting a 9/0 penn pairing it up with a descent rod (what length of rod do you all suggest?). I was planning on putting 100 braid, then adding mono. The question is what size of mono & length I should add? Or do I go from braid to my leader?

I have you tube & been all around in this forum looking at ideas. I understand people have their own opinion of the best set up. What I am looking at is what works well for this area that we are all fishing in.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## fillet'o'fish

I have a setup that I use for multiple species too. I run a Shimano tyrnos 30II with 500 yrds 100lb power pro and a top shot of 80lb mono. Mine held about 250ft of mono. I use a 7 ft med heavy rod. Good for snapper, grouper and shark. And can also troll with it.


----------



## Justin618

Team 3 is almost on board.

Quackjn is waiting to see if he will be fishing with friends or customers, but said regardless he will have a team.

Randall2point0, once you know post and it send me a pm. You will make team 4 and bring the pot to probably over $300.


----------



## Justin618

okiman said:


> Got a question for all you shark fisherman.
> 
> I am putting my rig together and I am a little confuse on what route I should take. Keep in mind that I am putting a rig together that I can use for other game fish besides sharks.
> 
> This is what I got so far. getting a 9/0 penn pairing it up with a descent rod (what length of rod do you all suggest?). I was planning on putting 100 braid, then adding mono. The question is what size of mono & length I should add? Or do I go from braid to my leader?
> 
> I have you tube & been all around in this forum looking at ideas. I understand people have their own opinion of the best set up. What I am looking at is what works well for this area that we are all fishing in.
> 
> Thanks again guys.




I have a 9/0 ( even though it gets left behind a lot now lol). But I run 80 braid to 100lb mono. 500 yards of braid and probably 250 yards or so of mono. 

I have mine on a penn ally rod. It's 6' amd rated at 50-100 mono and 65-130 braid.



Okiman, quackjn, and randall2point0,

Once you know more details post here and send a PM. Need a team name and member names. Team name is just easier to send out mass updates to everyone on who is in the lead, new sharks caught, etc. Easier to say "punk the skunk...." over saying jon caught this or that.

Also so I can add up the total number by meeting day and have enough risk forms for everyone.

Turning out to be a decent tourney when the latter 2 fully commit. Oki, I know you committed, just waiting on team name. No rush.


Also, remember, if you can't make the meeting then let me know ahead of time so we can arrange something to get the risk document signed. No document= not in tourney. Not trying to make this painful or be a d*ck, but I have to protect myself incase something were to happen. If someone were to get hurt they could actually sue me.


----------



## Justin618

How we looking randall2point0 amd quackjn?

Team name oki?

Date is coming up on us. Need 4 teams to make it a nice pot and good fun


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

If I don't get their money by this weekend I'll ask some other friends if they are interested.


----------



## okiman

Justin

For our team name just use Team Slug!!!

See you all on 5 July.


----------



## Justin618

Ok it's team punk the skunk and team slug so far.

Waiting on 2 more to confirm. I think 4 teams will be a decent pot and competition.

So keep us updated quackjn and randall2point0.


----------



## Quackjn

Justin618 said:


> Ok it's team punk the skunk and team slug so far.
> 
> Waiting on 2 more to confirm. I think 4 teams will be a decent pot and competition.
> 
> So keep us updated quackjn and randall2point0.


Will do, like I said I will have a team whether it's my normal crew or with customers.


----------



## Justin618

We have an addition to team punk the skunk. Pompano67(neal) and his son tyfishasauros (Ty) will be joining them.

I also received sharkwranglers $20 contribution to help get the tourney up and running. 

So $80 from okiman team
$70 from punk the skunk bc hlnx93 is paying $30
And sharkwrangler $20 brings pot to $200

Depending on randall2point0 and quackjn team count it could be almost $400. Not bad for a small tourney and fun.

If all goes well, and members want to do it again, I'll do another in September for when a buddy comes in.


----------



## MoganMan

fu*k me, not back until the 27th of july, and paypal is being a shit lord cacksucker, fack.


----------



## Justin618

MoganMan said:


> fu*k me, not back until the 27th of july, and paypal is being a shit lord cacksucker, fack.


Well I'll do one for September if we get enough anglers. It will be you and my buddy as honorary anglers lol

If you were referring to paypal being a cacksucker bc you want to pitch in and help then PM me and we'll set it up.


----------



## Quackjn

Team "Panhandle Giants" will be there  So far it is myself and a few friends that are not PFF members (Vaugh, Karla, Bryce and Kirk). I plan on being at Navarre on the 5th to meet everyone.


----------



## Justin618

There we go guys 3rd team to commit. Not a bad outcome so far for a quick tourney thrown together. That brings pot to $300.

Just waiting on randall2point0 to get his crew on board ans should have a pot around $400. 4 teams is a good amount to have fun and make it interesting.


----------



## gulfbreezetom

Me and AndyS are teaming up to put the smackdown on yall. Team Geezer is up and ready to roll!
Where/how do I pay the fee?


----------



## Justin618

You can pay fee and sign form this Saturday at navarre park. Details and address are in the attachment. 

I'll go over any questions or potential issues that may arise during tourney


----------



## BELLY UP

Unfortunately team PUNK THE SKUNK has already got this in the bag so with that being said we like crisp 20's!! Thank you for your donations everyone!


----------



## fillet'o'fish

I second that!


----------



## Justin618

With the way don and John have been bickering about where to drop bait I see a lot of tangled lines. Lol

Should be fun


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Shut up justin lol. We will be separated during the tourney I think haha


----------



## Justin618

Haha

Im just messin. You guys Going to meeting or just meeting up with me to pay and sign waiver?


----------



## fillet'o'fish

We will meet with up Saturday. Gotta see everyone's face so I know what they look like before they're disappointed hahahaha. Plus we will probably start stacking on bait starting this weekend


----------



## Justin618

Haha good stuff. 

I'll see you guys saturday then. You guys fishing friday?


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Not sure yet. Need to respond all the big reels still so might use them one more time before the 11th.


----------



## Justin618

fillet'o'fish said:


> Not sure yet. Need to respond all the big reels still so might use them one more time before the 11th.


Nice. respooling mine. Ordering line this week hopefully


----------



## fillet'o'fish

I think I'm going down to 80lb on the 80s and big senators. With 1000yds dacron or braid with a 200-300 yrds topshot


----------



## Justin618

fillet'o'fish said:


> I think I'm going down to 80lb on the 80s and big senators. With 1000yds dacron or braid with a 200-300 yrds topshot


80lb braid to mono? 200-300 yards of mono should be plenty for avg drops. You're not doing big drops so braid should hold up.

I'm debating on mono. Either 150lb or 200lb. I'm getting 200lb jerry


----------



## Quackjn

I think I may be over-gunned with nothing under 1500 yards 100lb braid  As for stock piling bait, little late to get started... deep freezer full already (although it IS my job to put people on shark so I always have some in reserves).


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Always have bait in the deep freezer. I'd rather use bait that hasn't been frozen forever and frost burn or dried out. Got plenty of time to get bait. Forgot to mention I started my bait collection today


----------



## Quackjn

fillet'o'fish said:


> Always have bait in the deep freezer. I'd rather use bait that hasn't been frozen forever and frost burn or dried out. Got plenty of time to get bait


I hear that, never ending cycle of bait getting taken out and put in to the freezer :-D


----------



## Justin618

Posting update soon

No changes just information


----------



## Justin618

Here are the teams so far, balance and pot amount

TEAM PUNK THE SKUNK
John
Don
Phil
Neal
Ty

$100-$30 (Hlnx93 contribution for first team to commit)

Owe $70 Saturday

TEAM SLUG
Alex
John
Jody
Chris

Owe $80 Saturday

TEAM PANHANDLE GIANTS
Quackjn
Vaugh
Karla
Bruce
Kirk

Owe $100 Saturday

TEAT GEEZER
Gulfbreezetom
AndyS

Owe $40 Saturday

Patrick's $20 contribution


Total pot: $340

Not a bad pot for a hasty tourney

If randall2point0 joins it should be close to $400.

Meeting is this Saturday, July 5th at 6pm. Navarre park pavillions. Address is on the first post. 

This will be to answer any questions, pay fee, meet other teams ans sign waiver. Every team member DOES NOT have to be there, but they do need to sign waiver before tourney or they will be disqualified and fee will not be refunded.

I will try a and answer all questions pertaining to the tourney as best as I can. If a good question arises and I do not have an answer we can vote on it.

I will be sidelined for this tourney to oversee it, send updates, or even make trips out to fishing spots.

I will need 1 person to act as a representative for each team. On Saturday I will get your numbers and send any updates, secret item, and up to the minute updates on new sharks caught, who is in the lead etc.

Let's all have a good time and good luck.


----------



## Justin618

Does anyone have an issue with me moving the anglers meeting time to an earlier time? For some reason I don't know why I put it at 6pm. Can make it earlier and maybe some guys go sharking afterwards.

Let me know.


----------



## Quackjn

Justin618 said:


> Does anyone have an issue with me moving the anglers meeting time to an earlier time? For some reason I don't know why I put it at 6pm. Can make it earlier and maybe some guys go sharking afterwards.
> 
> Let me know.


I am not sure what my schedule is looking like on Saturday. I will either be getting off my day job at 2 or 4, if you move it too early I may not be able to make it. That being said, it's for the majority so me not being able to make it is not a big deal so long as it enables others to show  I can always get with you in person another day to pay or can do it online.


----------



## Justin618

We can see what people think. I just was thinking that it cuts into people's nightly plans maybe and fishing.

Also, I have a regions account if anyone wants to do a transfer for their teams fee. Same as giving me cash in a ways.

I know a lot of sharkers on here and they will vouch that I won't run off with money after the tourney. It will change hands to the winning team.


----------



## Quackjn

Justin618 said:


> We can see what people think. I just was thinking that it cuts into people's nightly plans maybe and fishing.
> 
> Also, I have a regions account if anyone wants to do a transfer for their teams fee. Same as giving me cash in a ways.
> 
> I know a lot of sharkers on here and they will vouch that I won't run off with money after the tourney. It will change hands to the winning team.


I'm really not worried about someone running off with the money. If someone was stupid enough to do that over this small (in the large scheme of things) amount they would deserve the treatment they would get from every single person on the boards. I may have some roster changes to the team, still trying to iron that out... friend and his father won't be coming down till a week after due to his work


----------



## Justin618

Quackjn said:


> I'm really not worried about someone running off with the money. If someone was stupid enough to do that over this small (in the large scheme of things) amount they would deserve the treatment they would get from every single person on the boards. I may have some roster changes to the team, still trying to iron that out... friend and his father won't be coming down till a week after due to his work


Just let me know of any changes so we know who is in and what your team owes etc.


----------



## Quackjn

Justin618 said:


> Just let me know of any changes so we know who is in and what your team owes etc.


I will let you know on the roster changes, I am just paying for the team up front and if it's friends they will pay me back, if it's customers... well they pay me anyways


----------



## Justin618

Quackjn said:


> I will let you know on the roster changes, I am just paying for the team up front and if it's friends they will pay me back, if it's customers... well they pay me anyways


Lol ok. I might just keep it at 6. We'll see. Maybe I can fish friday lol


----------



## Quackjn

Justin618 said:


> Lol ok. I might just keep it at 6. We'll see. Maybe I can fish friday lol


6 really isn't too bad. The sun isn't going down till right around 8 so you could still go out if wanted  Just my thoughts.


----------



## Justin618

Quackjn said:


> 6 really isn't too bad. The sun isn't going down till right around 8 so you could still go out if wanted  Just my thoughts.


This is true. I can't get out until late afternoon and I'd like to catch fresh rays that day too. If i got time to do both i will


----------



## okiman

6 or earlier for the meeting is fine for me. If you can email the waiver I can send it back to you before the meeting all sign and ready to go.


----------



## Justin618

I'll just bring plenty of copies to the meeting. May have questions about it etc.

We'll shoot for 6 still.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Team GreenFish is checking in, right now it's 4 person team with one more possibly. 

Now that I officially have my teams money does anyone want to do a Calcutta? The tournament is for largest fish, I'm willing to do a Calcutta with other teams for most sharks caught. Same rules apply for small sharks picture with secret item.


----------



## Justin618

That's fine, but it of course will be between you and whatever team. Different funds as well.

With team Greenfish committing that brings pot to $480-$500. If they have 4 members it will be $480 and in that case I will pay $20 to make it an even $500.

Great pot amount.


----------



## Justin618

Don't forget guys, meeting is tomorrow. This will be to pay fee, sign waiver and talk about the tourney rules and regulations. 

I'll try and make short and sweet.

It is not a mandatory meeting, but if no show then it is your duty to get me the waiver and fee.

See you guys tomorrow


----------



## gulfbreezetom

Justin-Take me off the list. I jacked-up my hip and now I have to have it replaced. You other people should be relieved, maybe now one of you can win this thing.


----------



## Justin618

gulfbreezetom said:


> Justin-Take me off the list. I jacked-up my hip and now I have to have it replaced. You other people should be relieved, maybe now one of you can win this thing.


So team geezer is out or is andys getting new partner?


----------



## gulfbreezetom

I don't know. Sent AndyS a PM. No longer have his number (my phone went into the Sound). I told him about the meeting tonight and gave him the address. Good luck dude.


----------



## Justin618

I got everyone's fee except for randall2point0, but me and him are figuring out a time and place. 

Still need everyone's waivers by start of tourney friday. I'll be around navarre friday if you guys are passing through to your spot. 

We have a large storm coming it looks like. We'll have to keep an eye out on it


----------



## shawnk

Hey Justin, I was wanting to fish it but it was too short of notice by the time I found out about it to get every thing together. You mentioned something about one in Sept. I am interested in that one. Are you putting that one on?


----------



## Justin618

shawnk said:


> Hey Justin, I was wanting to fish it but it was too short of notice by the time I found out about it to get every thing together. You mentioned something about one in Sept. I am interested in that one. Are you putting that one on?


You still have time if you wanna do this one.

Shoot me a pm ans well discuss


----------



## Ugly 1

Aright folks I hope your all stocked up on bait, water, and sun block cuz it's about that time!!! This old man plans on a 60hr grind so you youngsters better eat you wheaties if you want to keep up!!! Be safe have fun and good luck to everyone!!!!! UGLY


----------



## Justin618

I have collected everyone's money. I still need those waivers by tomorrow at 6pm. 

Make sure you get them to me or your sharks do not count and no refund. I need those asap


----------



## Justin618

Just received team punk the skunk waivers. 

If anyone wants to meet up as a whole tomorrow to turn in waivers and last minute meeting I am ok with that


----------



## strongman

Do you know the date of the sept tourney?


----------



## Justin618

strongman said:


> Do you know the date of the sept tourney?


I'll see how the feedback is on this one and I'll figure it out. Have to check moon days. 

Entry fee will be more to create a larger pot. I'm going to try for prizes, gift cards, etc.


----------



## OfcRob

Sooooooooo, who won


----------



## Quackjn

Gratz to team Punk the Skunk with their 8'1.5" Nurse :thumbup:


----------



## Justin618

Yup, team punk the skunk got a nice nurse early this morning. Just in time, too.

The weekend looked promising but the bite was on and off. One team had plenty runs but issues with grass and lost them. Others couldn't buy a bite, like me, who gave it a shot last night.

Going to run another tourney in probably October. Longer and bigger pot


----------



## Quackjn

Justin618 said:


> Yup, team punk the skunk got a nice nurse early this morning. Just in time, too.
> 
> The weekend looked promising but the bite was on and off. One team had plenty runs but issues with grass and lost them. Others couldn't buy a bite, like me, who gave it a shot last night.
> 
> Going to run another tourney in probably October. Longer and bigger pot


It really was a strange weekend. Total of 8 runs, 3 hookups and 0 shark on the beach (1 haywire twist came undone and then switched to bigger cable/crimps and they just popped hook after 15-20 minutes of fighting). Our rays didn't get picked up often, mullet completely ignored. The only bait that got hit consistently for us was snapper carcasses. We did manage a nice 30-40# red on a surf rod though


----------



## Justin618

I like to use rays. I like to catch them and then go to the spot. Last week I used up the rest in my freezer. 7 rays and 2 sharks for bait and not a bite. Yesterday we ran ray and wings from a large ray and nothing. Hit up the pcola marina with no luck. 

Something a gotta give eventually lol


----------



## Quackjn

Yeah, bloodier/softer baits seem to be getting picked up fast right now while the rays/sharks are sitting untouched : /


----------



## Justin618

Yeah. I need to start getting some bobos and kings. Last king I had got picked up in about 30 mins. It was only about 6 hrs old tho.


----------



## Ugly 1

Thanks to Justin for taking the time to throw the tourney together. Strange weekend for sure! We fished our asses off for 30+ hours for 1 run that hooked up solid and hit the beach about 30 mins later. I will put up a detailed report tomorrow after I have recouped a bit. UGLY


----------



## Justin618

Thanks to everyone who participated. There's only so much I can do to get guys to want to fish a thrown together tourney, but you all made it happen. 

I will be doing another in probably October it looks like. Seems to be a pretty good month to shark fish. The fee may be a little more just to sweeten the pot and I'm going to try to get with work and local businesses about sponsoring. I would like to have a 1st,2nd, amd 3rd place prize. Maybe money, gear, etc to make it a little more worth while.

If you guys have any feedback, ideas or connections let me know.


----------



## Justin618

Almost forgot.

Here's team punk the skunks winning nurse.


----------



## hlnx93

Congrats to team punk the skunks. Great catch and great way to start kick off Justin's tournament. Hopefully I can participate in the next one on behalf of team skull drag.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Good job guys, what was the nurse caught on? And how many sharks was landed for the tournament, 3?


----------



## Quackjn

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Good job guys, what was the nurse caught on? And how many sharks was landed for the tournament, 3?


I only got 3 texts for shark caught, although it could be that they only sent the biggest catches. My team put none on the sand


----------



## Ugly 1

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Good job guys, what was the nurse caught on? And how many sharks was landed for the tournament, 3?


Thanks Randall! The nurse ate a large blue hard tail if I remember right. And as far as I know there were only 3 sharks caught total. The winning shark was caught by John (filet o Fish) on a Tiagara 80w. This shark would not survived much longer if it had not been caught! In the pic you can see damage all the way around its head from the plastic band embedded in its flesh. The big guy swam away in better shape than he came in! UGLY


----------



## Justin618

Only 3 sharks caught. I sent out text for every shark in hopes of motivation and if a lot of sharks caught it gave you guys hope. But, only 3 sharks. Full moon and all and was a bad weekend. I woke up Saturday morning without a single text from anyone. Was pretty bummed. Woke up on the beach Sunday with 7 text from jon and I knew what happened.

It was fun receiving the text and coordinating it etc. My buddy and I will go over the details of the neXT tourney and I'll post soon. Try and get it up and going in advance.


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Can the next tourney cover more than just Florida beaches lol I won't be here


----------



## Justin618

fillet'o'fish said:


> Can the next tourney cover more than just Florida beaches lol I won't be here


Lol. I actually thought of a way to include south carolina


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Ugly 1 said:


> Thanks Randall! The nurse ate a large blue hard tail if I remember right. And as far as I know there were only 3 sharks caught total. The winning shark was caught by John (filet o Fish) on a Tiagara 80w. This shark would not survived much longer if it had not been caught! In the pic you can see damage all the way around its head from the plastic band embedded in its flesh. The big guy swam away in better shape than he came in! UGLY


Caught on a nice sized bluerunner.


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Justin618 said:


> Lol. I actually thought of a way to include south carolina


That would be awesome. Just make it a nationwide to cover it lol


----------



## Justin618

fillet'o'fish said:


> That would be awesome. Just make it a nationwide to cover it lol


You meet enough people and make south carolina worth it and I'll work it out


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Deal


----------



## Guynamedtom

Hey John- check out http://www.charlestonfishing.com/forum/ Not sure if link will work here. And Justin post there- many of my buddies in edisto will join up. Not a lot of organized surf sharking down that way. There is a group for edisto which is probably closest to Beaufort. And there are a few guys in Chucktown that take sharks on the sand serious


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Awesome. Thanks tom.


----------



## Justin618

Jon, maybe a florida vs south carolina if you get a good amount of folks lol


----------



## fillet'o'fish

I've already got a sc team. Bwahaha. Let's do it. There's a lot of sharkers up there.


----------



## Justin618

I'd need about 3-4 teams to make it worth while.


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Shouldn't be a problem. Guess if we could make something like this happen I would be the liason?


----------



## Justin618

Yup. I send you secret item you send me one. I send reports to you and vice versa. 

I'm think same rules as last for most part, same amount of teams for each side and $50 a head and all month long in october. Fish any shore in sc and same for florida


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Sounds good. I'm going to get with you this weekend sometime anyway to pic up winnings so we can discuss it then and I will be sc wednesday and thursday so I will get something starred up there


----------



## Justin618

Ok cool. I got it in an envelope and ready for you.


----------



## BELLY UP

This sounds like there's gonna be a SC takeover........


----------



## fillet'o'fish

I got a real good sharking buddy going with me up there so I'm sure we can scrounge up some teams. Plus I already have one.


----------



## Justin618

You get your butt uo to sc and get some teams ans well do this. Would be pretty interesting I think. 

Of course the team that wins will get prizes, but represent the state


----------



## Snatch it

I would like to come out and watch yall... these weekend right? Looks like it may be a little sporty out there according to noaa. yall be careful out there yaking dem baits out! Sounds like its gonna be a fun event!!


----------



## Justin618

The tournament was last weekend, but a lot of use go every weekend. The next tourney whether it's just local or we can add in south carolina will be in october and will be all month long


----------



## Snatch it

Justin618 said:


> The tournament was last weekend, but a lot of use go every weekend. The next tourney whether it's just local or we can add in south carolina will be in october and will be all month long


Well dang!! How did it go any results?


----------



## Justin618

Snatch it said:


> Well dang!! How did it go any results?


Was a dead weekend even with full moon.

Posted winning shark and team a few pages back maybe. Team punk the skunk won with an 8'1.5" nurse


----------

